

I turned my personal site into a point-and-click adventure. What do you think? - ramine

Introducing Raminibar - Personal site turned Point &#38; Click adventure!<p>What is a personal site? For many years, I have been keeping a page where I'd list some info about me and occasionally update my blog. This made the format somewhat cold and impersonal. I decided to make this site into something more like me. I hope you'll like it.<p>http://raminibar.com
======
edent
Nice - but you need some background or edging to the text. The light green is
too hard to read on the graphics at the top.

~~~
ramine
Thanks. I need to look at what kinds of things can be done with Google Fonts.

------
Foomandoonian
Unexpectedly awesome!

I kinda wish you could navigate from it though. Eg: When I click on the TED
laptop, load the talk in below.

~~~
ramine
Oh good idea! Yeah I need to think about how we could merge the game and the
navigation better :)

------
Mz
Can someone provide a clickable link for us poor souls living in the Android
Ghetto?

~~~
bluepanda_
Does that thing support markdown? [<http://raminibar.com> there]

~~~
Mz
Um, markdown? I don't know what that is. And might not readily know the answer
if I did. But thank you for the link.

